# tulossa äitinä viihdyttelee



## Jagorr

Hei!
Olen Pia Raskin laulua kuuntelemassa. Laulu on "Oi Äiti". Ymmärrän kaikki paitsi viimeinen säkeistö. Tässä on se transkriboimani kohta:

_Oi *tulossa äitinä viihdyttelee*
Sun lapsesi polttava on poski
Kun elämän taisto ja pettymys
Minun rintaani kovasti koski_

Joko nämä eivät ole oikeat sanat, tai minä en vaan ymmärrä niiden tarkoitusta. Voitteko auttaa?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Minä kuulen tuon kyseisen säkeen näin:

_Oi tullos, sä äiti, ja viihdyttele_

*Tullos* on, kuten varmaan tiedätkin, vanhanaikainen ja/tai runollinen yksikön 2. persoonan imperatiivi _("tule!")_. Voi myös olla, että tuossa lauletaan * äitin'* (eikä _äiti_), jolloin se on lyhentymä muodosta _äitini_.


----------



## Jagorr

En tiennyt! 
Kiitos opetuksesta!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Nuo *-os*-loppuiset muodot kuuluvat vanhanaikaiseen, juhlalliseen kieleen:

_*Ollos* tervehditty!_
_*Ällös* itke!_
_*Vaipuos*, vaivu synnyinmaasi helmaan_ (vanha hautajaislaulu)
_*Kuullos* pyhä vala, kallis Suomenmaa_ (vanha isänmaallinen laulu)
Nykykielessä ne kuullostaisivat koomisilta eikä niitä käytetä kuin korkeintaan huumorimielessä.


----------

